# got shrimp



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Where did you catch that?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> Where did you catch that?


Not me,a friend sent me the pict.I believe it was caught in Florida and was 18 inches long.Thats a lot of ****tail sauce:!:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh I see, I was asking because "This section of the forum is reserved exclusively for posting first-hand fishing reports and follow-up comments." Still a cool thing to catch though.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> Oh I see, I was asking because "This section of the forum is reserved exclusively for posting first-hand fishing reports and follow-up comments." Still a cool thing to catch though.


Thanks 06,my mistake.Boy nothing gets past you does it


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Thanks 06,my mistake.Boy nothing gets past you does it


Ya Dunkem, knock it off!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty cool picture Dunkem. Did he catch it with a pole? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

longbow said:


> Ya Dunkem, knock it off!


Dont let Goob see it or he will fire me:mrgreen:
Picture shows a pole,but Im not sure.
edit; I like the old fart line,I have a coffee cup that says old farts never run out of gas.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Field & Stream had something on this a couple of days ago.

F&S link

They link the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission's Facebook page that has one more picture and a little information surrounding the catch. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/MyFWC/posts/10152650268108349


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

willfish4food said:


> Field & Stream had something on this a couple of days ago.
> 
> F&S link
> 
> They link the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission's Facebook page that has one more picture and a little information surrounding the catch.


Thanks willfish4food.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Dont let Goob see it or he will fire me:mrgreen:
> Picture shows a pole,but Im not sure.
> edit; I like the old fart line,I have a coffee cup that says old farts never run out of gas.


What the "h" "e" "double l" is going on?

Maybe we need a crustacean section. :mrgreen:

top of the page

.

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I for one can now sleep tonight knowing that this was removed from its erroneously posted location.-O,-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

you should be banned. Maybe huge29 can issue you a warning and some demerits.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> you should be banned. Maybe huge29 can issue you a warning and some demerits.


Glad to see your awake Mcfly.


----------

